# BPV to BOV



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Bypass Valve Location[/h]


----------



## KRainsbarger (Aug 5, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> [h=1]Bypass Valve Location[/h]


Is it the same location for gen 2 ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, sorry about that, I forgot to check the Generation I was in. I am not 100%, but it would seem to be very near the same location. I will try and find something though to confirm it.


----------



## KRainsbarger (Aug 5, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Oh, sorry about that, I forgot to check the Generation I was in. I am not 100%, but it would seem to be very near the same location. I will try and find something though to confirm it.


I found it on GMPARTSDIRECT.com it’s located directly under the turbo inlet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

 No.Part #DescriptionList PricePrice112685682Turbocharger 11.4 LITER, W/ THREADED ROD
$815.69$645.21512685682Turbocharger 1Actuator
1.4 LITER, W/ O THREADED ROD
$815.69$645.21212641115Gasket-Ctltc Conv1.4 LITER
$13.98$9.82312653613Solenoid Asm-Turbo Bypass VlvCRUZE; 1.4L
$280.18$182.06312653613Solenoid Asm-Turbo Bypass Vlv1.4 LITER
$280.18$182.06455573259Air Bypass ValveValve
TURBO WASTEGATE VALVE; CRUZE; 1.4L
$25.83$17.08455573259Air Bypass ValveWastegate
1.4 LITER
$25.83$17.08512679396Actuator1.4 LITER, W/ THREADED ROD
$305.58$198.57612640164Heat Shield1.4 LITER, FRONT
$45.65$30.18712673929Heat Shield1.4 LITER, REAR
$25.13$16.61812673207Oil Feed TubeOil Tube
1.4 LITER, INLET
$91.70$60.11912660184Oil Inlet TubeOil Tube
1.4 LITER, OUTLET
$43.54$28.791012662670Water Feed TubeCoolant Hose
1.4 LITER, INLET
$45.57$30.131112670757Coolant LineCoolant Hose
1.4 LITER, OUTLET


[h=1]FUEL SYSTEM/TURBO CHARGER FOR 2017 CHEVROLET CRUZE[/h]
 


----------

